# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الخميس 4 مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى

الاحمر يفقد نصف كشفه قبل مواجهة سيمبا.. والكاف يضاعف معاناته.

المريخ يتجه لإشراك رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس  أمام سيمبا.

إستياء وتذمر في الاتحادات المحلية بسبب تهرب الكوارتي من وعده.

سكرتير هلال الساحل : سنقدم طلب فحص للاستئنافات ونثق في استعادة النقاط.

الفاتح باني : التسجيلات التكميلية ستنطلق ظ،ظ¤ أبريل.

الأهلي المصري يبعد كهربا من مباراة المريخ بامدرمان.

المدرب البرتغالي ينهي مسيرة "المرزوقي" و"السباعي" مع الهلال.

د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... الحصة سداد... يا شداد!!


#




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الأحمر الوهاج

الكندو : خروج آدم من السجن قاد المجلس للفشل.

المريخ يكثف التحضيرات لسيمبا... المدرب يهتم بالنواحي المعنوية والذهنية.. وقطب مريخي يهاجم سوداكال.

ليمونة : أين ميزانيات النادي.. وماهي أوجه صرف أموال الراعي؟؟ واين ذهبت بقية أموال إعادة قيد المفكوكين. 

سيمبا التنزاني يصل الخرطوم لمواجهة المريخ.

مسئول بفيتا كلوب : مجموعتنا أصبحت مفتوحة على كل الاحتمالات.

إستقالة معتصم محمد مالك من مجلس المريخ.

مباراة مهام وقتال.. عادل امين : مواجهة سيمبا تحتاج إلى تحضير بدني وذهني عالي المستوى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصري : مدرب إنجليزي يخلف "النابي" في تدريب المريخ

  تفيد متابعات "سبورتاق" إلى أن رئيس نادي المريخ وعبر أحد وكلاء اللاعبين  قد أكمل اتفاقه مع مدير فني أجنبي لقيادة الفريق في الفترة المقبلة خلفاً  للتونسي "نصر الدين النابي" الذي يتجه "سوداكال" لإقالته من تدريب المريخ  بعد فشل مخطط إجباره على الإستقالة.

 وتشير متابعات "#سبورتاق"، إلى أن المدير الفني القادم "إنجليزي الجنسية"  وعمل لفترات في "البريميرليغ" وأنه سيصل إلى السودان برفقة طاقمه المعاون  كاملاً.

 وبحسب مصادر "سبورتاق"، فإن وكيل المدرب الإنجليزي سيصل إلى الخرطوم خلال  الساعات القادمة لإكمال التفاصيل النهائية للإتفاق، وربما يتم توقيع العقود  على الفور على أن يتولى المدير الفني الجديد مهامه رسمياً عقب مواجهة  السبت أمام "سيمبا التنزاني".

 وبحسب المتابعات، فإن الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ "أحمد طه التازي" سيتكفل بالقيمة المالية للجهاز الفني الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري ل كووورة : سنواجه سيمبا بوضع نفسي أفضل




أبدى سيف تيري مهاجم منتخب السودان، ونجم المريخ، ارتياحه للفوز الذي حققه الفريق يوم الإثنين الماضي على هلال الساحل (2/1) في ختام مباريات الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.


وأضاف سيف في تصريح ل كووورة : "للفوز أهميته قبل مباراة الفريق بالجولة الثالثة بدوري أبطال إفريقيا ضد سيمبا التنزاني يوم الجمعة المقبل بأم درمان".


وتابع: "الفوز على هلال الساحل مهد لنا الطريق لمواجهة سيمبا بوضع نفسي ومعنوي أفضل، وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الفوز فاتحة خير لنا بتحقيق أول فوز لنا بمرحلة مجموعات دوري الأبطال".

يذكر أن فوز المريخ على هلال الساحل رفع رصيده إلى 25 نقطة بينما يتذيل الفريق المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال إفريقيا بدون رصيد بعد خسارته أمام مضيفه الأهلي المصري، وضيفه فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في أم درمان.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القنصل حازم جدد حتى 2024   استعدادا للانتخابات.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعرف على قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات في إجتماعها رقم 4 لسنة 2021م
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عقدت لجنة  الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ؛ إجتماعها رقم 4  لسنة 2021م، في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد في الخرطوم2،  عند الساعة والواحدة من ظهر الاربعاء 3 مارس 2021م، برئاسة مولانا  عبدالعزيز سيد أحمد رئيس اللجنة، وبحضور أعضائها؛ مولانا محمد الحسن الرضي،  نائب رئيس اللجنة، والأستاذ فيصل عبداللطيف البدوي، والاستاذ تاج السر  عباس؛ عضوا اللجنة، وتم النظر خلال الجلسة في ثلاثة استئنافات هي كل ما  موجود على طاولتها وأتت القررات على النحو التالي:
1-	قبول التماس نادي الخرطوم الوطني شكلاً، ورفضه موضوعاً؛ لعدم وجود سبب  قانوني يستدعي إعادة النظر في القرار السابق، الذي أيّد قرار لجنة  المسابقات في صحة مشاركة اللاعب رأفت محمد من الهلال بورتسودان..
2-	قبول استئناف نادي هلال كادوقلي ضد قرار لجنة المسابقات في صحة مشاركة  لاعب تحت السن من نادي الهلال الأبيض شكلاً، ورفض الاستئناف موضوعاً،  وبالتالي تم تأييد قرار لجنة المسابقات..
3-	قبول استئناف نادي حي العرب بورتسودان شكلاً وموضوعاً، وإلغاء قرار لجنة  المسابقات بشطب شكواه ضد الهلال بورتسودان في عدم مشاركة لاعب تحت السن،  وتم اعتبار نادي الهلال بورتسودان مهزوم صفر/٢ ، وتحويل نقاط المباراة  لصالح حي العرب، وذلك بعد أن ثبت للجنة ان تاريخ ميلاد اللاعب ابوبكر فتاوى  في كرته يوم 18 أغسطس ١٩٩٨م، وبالتالي لم يشرك النادي لاعب تحت سن ٢٠،  وعليه خالف المادة ١٨ الفقرة ٨ من لائحة المسابقات ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ يخوضان مباراتي الفرصة الأخيرة بالجزائر وأم درمان
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال السوداني
يخوض  فريقا الهلال والمريخ، يومي الجمعة والسبت المقبلين مباراتين مصيريتين ضمن  بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم، وذلك أمام كل من شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري، وسيمبا التنزاني على التوالي.

والمباراتان بمثابة الفرصة  الأخيرة للفريقين للعودة إلى التنافس لأجل الصعود لدور الثمانية، ولكن وسط  واقع يسوده الارتباك الكامل بالفريقين.

ولا تبدو الخيارات متعددة،  أمام عملاقي السودان، فالفريقان أصلا يسعيان خلف الفوز الأول، وهو بالتالي  الأمل الوحيد لتثبيت أقدامهما بمجوعتيهما.

فريق الهلال الذي يحل  ضيفا على شباب بلوزداد في التاسعة مساء الجمعة بتوقيت العاصمة الخرطوم  بملعب 5 جويليه بالعاصمة الجزائر، يحتل الترتيب الثالث بنقطة واحدة في  المجموعة الثانية بفارق الأهداف عن الجزائري صاحب المركز الرابع، وذلك بعد  أن خاض مباراتين خسر الأولى خارج ملعبه أمام فريق صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي  بنتيجة (0/2)، وتعادل بملعبه في الجولة الثانية سلبيا أمام مازيمبي  الكونغولي.

ولكن الفريق الأزرق السوداني، يمر بمشهد ارتباك في جهازه  الفني، بدأ الأحد الماضي بإقالة المدير الفني زوران مانولوفيتش، ودعوة  المصري حمادة صدقي للحضور للخرطوم لأجل إكمال التفاوض معه بديلا لزوران.

لكن  لجنة التطبيع بالنادي الأزرق، تراجعت فجأة عن إكمال التفاوض مع صدقي،  فكلفت المدرب السوداني الشاب كمال الشغيل بالإشراف على مباراة الفريق أمام  الهلال الفاشر بالدوري، ثم مباراة شباب بلوزداد غدا الجمعة.

ونجح  كمال الشغيل في رفع الروح المعنوية للهلال بتحقيق فوز هو الأكبر بمسابقة  الدوري السوداني، وذلك بنصف دستة من الأهداف يوم الثلاثاء الماضي على  الهلال الفاشر بالدوري السوداني.

واللافت أن الشغيل لعب بنفس  التشكيل والبدلاء، الذين اعتمد عليهم الصربي زوران في كل المباريات السابقة  المحلية والقارية، وكأنما أراد زوران في الحصص التدريبية الثلاث التي  خاضها معه كمال الشغيل، أن يطلب منه عدم المساس باستقرار الهيكل الفني الذي  بدأ ينسجم في الهلال.

ويتصدر فريق صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي المجموعة  الثانية بعلامة كاملة 6 نقاط من فوزيه على الهلال وشباب بلوزداد، بينما  يحتل مازيمبي الترتيب الثاني في المجموعة بنقطتين من تعادله بملعبه أمام  شباب بلوزداد سلبيا، وبذات النتيجة مع الهلال في أم درمان.

وفي  تمام الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف نهار يوم بعد غد السبت بستاد الجوهرة  الزرقاء، يلعب المريخ أمام ضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، متصدر المجموعة الأولى  بجدارة برصيد 6 نقاط، تحصل عليه من فوزيه القويين، خارج ملعبه في الجولة  الأولى على فيتا كلوب الكونغولي (1/0)، وبذات النتيجة بملعبه على الأهلي  المصري في الجولة الثانية.



ويعاني  فريق المريخ ومديره الفني نصر الدين النابي من ظروف غير عادية، تتمثل في  إصابة عدد كبير من لاعبيه بأمراض مختلفة مثل لاعب المحور سعيد، والمهاجم  السماني الصاوي وقلبي الدفاع صلاح نمر وأحمد موسى تمبش، ويتكتم المريخ على  أمراضهم.

وينضم إلى قائمة الغائبين في تشكيل المريخ الثلاثي المصاب  عماد الصيني لاعب المحور ولاعب الوسط مصعب كردمان، وأحمد التش المتواجد في  قطر منذ شهرين، وقد اشتكى المدير الفني نصر الدين النابي من تلك الظروف.

ذلك  غير ظروف الانقسام الإداري حول الفريق بسبب مشكلات الملف الإداري الواقع  تحت رقابة الفيفا، والتي أدت تعقيداته إلى انقسام جماهيري وإعلامي، قاد إلى  التحرش بالجهاز الإداري لفريق الكرة قبل مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم بالدوري في  محيط ملعب المباراة، ما انعكس نفسيا على قائد الفريق ومدافعه أمير كمال،  الذي تغيب عدة تدريبات.

ويفقد المريخ أهم لاعبيه وهو لاعب المحور  ضياء محجوب لتراكم الإنذارات التي قادت إلى حرمانه من خوض مباراة سيمبا،  وبالتالي فإن المريخ يفقد كل لاعبي المحور مثل ضياء محجوب وسعيد كايويوني،  ولم يتبق سوى التاج يعقوب وحيدا وقد يتعرض لأي ظرف مفاجئ.

وعلى  المريخ علاوة على تلك الظروف، أن يواجه لاعبوه ظرفا نفسيا حادا وهو مواجهة  مدربهم السابق ديديه جوميز، الذي نجح في إعادة الفريق لدور المجموعات بعد  غياب عدة مواسم، ثم تحول فجأة لتدريب فريق منافس للمريخ في ذات المجموعة،  وهو سيمبا التنزاني، الأمر الذي يمثل عقبة أمام المريخ في المباراة، لأن  جوميز ملم بكل تفاصيل لاعبي الفريق، ما سيسهل عليه مهمة المباراة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا شفوت المريخ




الان التراك والنجيل علي مشارف الختام





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
متى يلحق شداد ببارتوميو؟

* ما عاد في ساحة كرة القدم متسعٌ للفاسدين، الذين يحولون أموال الكرة إلى جيوبهم، ويوظفونها لخدمة محاسيبهم ومصالحهم الشخصية.
* ذكرنا قبل أيام أن رئيس الفيفا، السويسري جياني إنفانتينو يخضع حالياً إلى تحقيقات جنائية في بلاده، وأنه متهم بالتواطؤ مع المدعي العام السابق، للتغطية على قضايا فساد حدثت داخل الفيفا.
* حملات مطاردة الفاسدين مستمرة.
* يوم أمس الأول، وقبل ستة أيام فقط من موعد انتخاب رئيس جديد لنادي برشلونة الإسباني، داهمت شرطة إقليم كاتالونيا الإسباني مقرّ النادي وقامت باعتقالات عدة، شملت الرئيس السابق للبارسا جوسيب ماريا بارتوميو، وفقاً لوسائل إعلام فقد تم اعتقال المدير العام الحالي للنادي، أوسكار غراو، والمدير القانوني رومان غوميس بونتي.
* عملية المداهمة والتفتيش التي تمت لمقرّ النادي مرتبطة بالتحقيق في قضية «بارساغيت» التي ظهرت قبل عام من الآن.
* في السابع عشر من شهر فبراير 2020، نفى نادي برشلونة أن يكون السبب وراء حملة تشهير استهدفت شخصيات بارزة في النادي على مواقع التواصل الإلكتروني من أجل تحسين صورة الرئيس بارتوميو، الذي استقال من منصبه في 27 أكتوبر الماضي.
* وقتها تعاقد بارتوميو مع شركة تعمل عبر وسائل التواصل مقابل مليون يورو، من أجل مساندته وتحطيم منافسين له، حيث كانت الشركة تعمل عبر أكثر من 100 حساب وهمي ضد أساطير النادي، ومن ضمنهم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، وجيرارد بيكيه، والمدرب السابق جوسيب غوارديولا والرئيس السابق لابورتا.
* أظهرت التحقيقات أن برشلونة دفع مليون يورو في 6 فواتير منفصلة لشركة «أي 3 فنتشور» التي قطع النادي علاقته معها منذ ذلك الحين.
* وقتها دافع بارتوميو عن نفسه، قائلاً: (هل تم تكليفهم بمراقبة مواقع التواصل الإلكتروني؟ الجواب نعم.. هل تم تكليفهم بتشويه سمعة أشخاص أو مؤسسات على مواقع التواصل؟ الجواب لا.. سنقوم بمحاكمة كل من يتهمنا بذلك)!
* بعد عملية المداهمة أعلن نادي برشلونة في بيان رسمي تعاونه التام مع الشرطة الكاتالونية المسؤولة عن هذه القضية، وجاء في البيان: (قدم برشلونة تعاونه الكامل مع السلطات القانونية والشرطة للمساعدة في توضيح الحقائق التي تخضع للتحقيق)، وأضاف: (المعلومات والوثائق التي طلبتها الشرطة القضائية تتعلّق بشكل صارم بالوقائع المرتبطة بهذه القضية).
* أتت تلك العملية قبل أيام قليلة من الموعد المحدد لانتخابات رئاسة نادي برشلونة المقرّر إجراؤها الأحد المقبل، حيث سيكون الـ«سوسيوس» (المشجعون والمساهمون في النادي) مدعوين لاختيار رئيس جديد بالمفاضلة بين لابورتا، وتوني فريتشا وفيكتور فونت.
* قبل ذلك كتبنا في هذه المساحة عن مداهمة شرطة مكافحة الفساد للاتحاد اليوناني لكرة القدم، حينما تم إخضاع مسئوليه إلى التحقيق بتهم تتعلق بالفساد.
* نتساءل متى تنتقل إلينا تلك العدوى الحميدة، لتتم مداهمة مقر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لمحاصرة الفساد المتفشي فيه؟
* يتربع على قمة الاتحاد إداري يجاهر بفساده، ويتباهى بسرقاته، بدليل أنه سهل لزوجته الحصول على مبلغ عشرين ألف دولار، خصماً على الدعم الدولاري المقدم من الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم للاتحاد السوداني.
* بل إنه جاهر بأنه سيأخذ المزيد من الأموال، وسيسلمها لزوجته أمام عدسات المصورين!
* أدلى بذلك التصريح المستفز في شاشة الفضائية الرسمية للسودان، بعد أن سمح لزوجته باستقلال عربة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات، وظل يسدد فواتير هاتفه الشخصي، وكلفة صيانة سيارته وسيارة زوجته وقيمة تزويد السيارتين بالوقود من أموال الاتحاد.
* مظاهر الفساد المالي والإداري امتدت لتعيين محاسيب وحواريين في مناصب اختلقها لهم الرئيس الفاسد من عدم، وشملت التغطية على جرائم سرقة واختلاس وتزوير ارتكبها إداريون وموظفون مقربون من شداد.
* منها جريمة اختلاس موثقة لمبلغ مسترد من أحد فنادق الخرطوم، خصماً على فاتورة سددتها وزارة الشباب والرياضة لتغطية كلفة إقامة منتخب ساوتومي وبرنسيب، على هامس اللقاء الذي جمع المنتخب المذكور مع صقور الجديات قبل فترة.
* أشارت التحقيقات الأولية التي أجراها الاتحاد إلى تورط اثنين من كبار الموظفين في القضية، بمعية موظف ثالث تم إرساله لإحضار المبلغ بخطاب يحمل توقيع الأمين العام وختم الاتحاد، وقرر مجلس الإدارة تحريك إجراءات جنائية في القضية، قبل أن تم دفنها لمساعدة المتهمين على الإفلات من المحاسبة والعقاب.
* منها جريمة اختلاس موثقة كان بطلها مستشار رئيس الاتحاد، الذي لهف مبلغ عشرة آلاف دولار سلمت له بغرض تحويلها إلى المدرب السابق للمنتخب، وفي تلك الواقعة أتى الرئيس الفاسد شيئاً فرياً، مواصلاً استهتاره بالمال العام وإهداره له، حينما أمر إدارة الحسابات في الاتحاد بقيد المبلغ عهدةً شخصيةً عليه، قبل أن ينفح المختلس حافزاً دولارياً لمساعدته على رد المبلغ الملهوف منه.
* يجب على نيابة مكافحة الفساد ولجنة التفتيش التابعة للمفوضية الاتحادية أن يستيقظا من سباتهما العميق، ويداهما مقر الاتحاد لاقتياد لصوصه الفاسدين من آذانهم إلى الحراسات، توطئة لتقديم إلى المحاكمة، وفي مقدمتهم الرئيس الفاسد وكل معاونيه!
* سيحدث ذلك عاجلاً أو آجلاً، لأن مطاردتنا للفاسدين لن تتوقف إلا بعد اقتيادهم إلى المحاكم، واسترداد كل مليم نهبوه من أموال كرة القدم السودانية المنكوبة بأسوأ أنواع السرقة والفساد.
آخر الحقائق
* نطالب الأستاذ يوسف الضي، وزير الشباب والرياضة الجديد بأن يولي محاربة الفساد المستشري في ساحة الرياضة السودانية أولوية قصوى.
* علماً أن اتحاد الكرة الوالغ في الفساد حتى أذنيه تعمد تغييب الوزير عن مراسم استقبال رئيس الفيفا جياني إنفانتينو في زيارته الأخيرة إلى السودان.
* عرف الوزير بأن إنفانتينو سيزور القصر الرئاسي لمقابلة رئيس مجلس السيادة بالصدفة.
* غضب ورفض الحضور، ولم يستجب إلا بعد إلحاح من سلطات القصر الجمهوري.
* تعود اتحاد الفساد على ازدراء وزراء الرياضة وتخطيهم كلما سعى إلى مقابلة كبار المسئولين في الدولة.
* حدث ذلك بتغييب الوزيرة السابقة ولاء البوشي عن مقابلة تمت لقادة الاتحاد مع الفريق البرهان.
* وتكرر بتكوين لجنة لإعادة تأهيل الملاعب بوضع وزير الشباب والرياضة عضواً فيها.
* وحدث للمرة الثالثة في زيارة إنفانتينو.
* هذا الاتحاد الفاسد الذي يزخر بالفلول ولد في الأصل من رحم الفساد.
* تم انتخابه بتدخل سياسي سافر من أمانة الشباب في حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول.
* قدمت أمانة الخراب مليارات الجنيهات رشىً للناخبين.
* سخرت سلطاتها وصلاتها مع الوزراء الاتحاديين وولاة الولايات وجهاز الأمن لدعم مرشحي مجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة، التي يطيب لنا أن نلقبها بمجموعة (التدمير والنكسة).
* شهد فندق الضرائب فضائح يندي لها الجبين خجلاً، برشاوى قدمت على الملأ، على هيئة أموال ومعدات رياضية لمندوبي الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة.
* بلغت جرأة مسئولي الأمانة درجة تحدي سلطة الفيفا بتنظيم جمعية عمومية عبثية، تسببت في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بأمر الاتحاد الدولي.
* من ارتكبوا تلك الكارثة الموثقة في حق كرة القدم السودانية تمت مكافأتهم بأرفع المناصب في الاتحاد.
* لصوص اتحاد الفساد ينبغي أن يساقوا إلى المخافر زمراً.
* على الرئيس الفاسد الذي يتشدق بالنزاهة زوراً أن يأمر زوجته برد العربة إلى الاتحاد.
* وعليه أن يرد الدولارات التي سلمها إياها المدير التنفيذي يعقوب محمد علي إلى خزينة الاتحاد.
* بعد أن يفعل ذلك عليه أن يعتذر للشعب السوداني على وجه العموم، وللرياضيين على وجه الخصوص، ويقدم استقالته ويعتزل العمل الرياضي إلى الأبد.
* المحاسبة ستتم آجلاً أو عاجلاً.
* آخر خبر: لا مكان للفاسدين في ساحة كرة القدم بعد اليوم!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة
سحب النقاط بقلة الأدب
* اندهشت بشدة لما ظل يتردد عقب مباراة المريخ وهلال الساحل بأن المريخ سيخسر نقاط المباراة..
 * قال جهلاء القوم إن المريخ لم يشرك لاعباً تحت سن 20 بعد طرد اللاعب عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن لأن اللائحة تلزم اشراك لاعب تحت 20 سنة طوال زمن المباراة!!
 * وقال العبط والسبهللية إن المريخ أشرك أربعة لاعبين أجانب في المباراة مخالفاً لائحة مشاركة الأجانب الجديدة التي تلزم باشراك ثلاثة فقط!!
 * هذا الجهل والعبط سببه لجان الاتحاد العام الزرقاء التي عودت الناس على تجريم المريخ بالمشي فوق القوانين والتلاعب بها.. وبالفهلوة والضحك على العقول..
 * فرض ديكتاتور الاتحاد مادة عبيطة وتافهة تلزم أي نادي باشراك لاعبين تحت 23 سنة و20 سنة طوال زمن المباراة وإذا تم استبدال أحدهما يجب أن يستبدل بلاعب من نفس الفئة السنية..
 * عادة يدون النادي في كشف المباراة لاعبين اثنين تحت 23 ومثلهما تحت 20 ليلعب أثنان من الفئتين ويجلس الآخران كاحتياطي..
 * ويظهر غباء وتفاهة المادة إذا أصيب أحد اللاعبين السنيين ولنفرض هو اللاعب تحت 20 ثم شارك بديله من نفس الفئة وتعرض أبضاً للإصابة وفشل في مواصلة اللعب وخرج وهنا سيلعب الفريق ناقصاً لأنه لا يملك لاعباً ثالثاً في الاحتياطي تحت 20 سنة..
 * العبط والجهلاء أو الخبثاء يطالبون هنا باعتبار الفريق مهزوماً لأنه فشل في ايجاد بديل ثالث تحت 20 سنة وأكمل المباراة ناقصاً من دون لاعب تحت 20 سنة.. فهل هؤلاء العبط مدركون لما يقولون أم الأمر لا يعدو كونه (قلة أدب) وضحك على العقول؟!
 * قيل إن هلال كادوقلي تعرض لمثل هذا الموقف وكان في كشفه لاعب واحد فقط تحت السن شارك كحارس مرمى وتعرض للإصابة ولم يكن هناك لاعب من نفس الفئة ليحل
 محله.. فاضطر الفريق لاكمال المباراة ناقصاً.. واعتبر مهزوماً!!
 *لا أعلم الحيثيات التي جعلت هلال كادوقلي يعتبر مهزوماً هل لأنه لم يوفر بديل تحت 20 سنة أم لأنه أخرج لاعب مشارك واستبدله بحارس مرمى كبير ليحل محل المصاب تحت 20 سنة على أن يلعب الفريق ناقصاً؟!.. فهذه غلوتية أو لغز يصعب حله مع هذا الاتحاد المتخلف والمخرف..
 * حتى إذا أحضر فريق ثلاثة لاعبين تحت 20 سنة شارك أحدهم وجلس أثنان في الاحتياطي واصيب اللاعب المشارك وتم استبداله باحد الاحتياطيين ثم اصيب البديل وخرج وحل محله الثالث وأيضاً أصيب أو تم طرده وخرج ولعب فريقه ناقصاً فهل سيعتبر فريقه مهزوماً أيها العبط؟!
 * هل تريدون أيها الهبنقات من كل فريق احضار خمسة لاعبين تحت 20 سنة وخمسة تحت 23 سنة حتى يضمن الفريق اكمال المباراة بلاعبين سنيين فلا يعتبر مهزوما؟!
 * المريخ أشرك اللاعب الجزولي تحت 20 سنة وبعد أن تعرض للاجهاد تم استبداله قبل نهاية المباراة بالاحتياطي عبدالكريم والذي كان يعيش ضغطا نفسياً رهيباً لفشله في تقديم شيء في كل المباريات التي شارك فيها كمهاجم ولم يسجل أي هدف فأفتت الجماهير بفشله وطالبت بعدم اشراكه.. وعندما شارك أمام الساحلي بعد أن فقد الفريق تقدمه بهدف النيجيري العكسي.. وفي الزمن القاتل سجل عبدالكريم هدف الانقاذ للمريخ وبسبب الضغط النفسي الشديد الذي كان يعيشه ولدرجة كاد أن ينهي مشواره كلاعب لوصمه بالفاشل، خلع اللاعب فانلته وهذا رد فعل نفسي طبيعي.. فنال الإنذار الوجوبي..
 * وبعد دقائق وجوار خط التماس واثر لعبة تماس احتسبت للساحلي ركل عبدالكريم الكرة بهدوء بما يعتبر تأخيراً للعب فسارع الحكم المتجهم بمنحه الإنذار الثاني والكرت الأحمر..
 * الحكم دمه تقيل وربما نيته سيئة تجاه المريخ فلم يراع صغر سن اللاعب وقلة تجربته باللعب مع الكبار كما يعلم إنه منذر فلم يتعامل معه بأسلوب تربوي لذا طرده بوجه عابس وناشف.. فإذا كان الحكم حصيفا وحكيما وليس في قلبه قسوة ويعرف كيف يمارس الدور التربوي داخل الملعب مع صغار اللاعبين لوجه انذاراً شفهياً للاعب الناشيء والقول له هذه آخر مرة وإلا ستخرج.. علما إن جنحة عبدالكريم بركل الكرة لمسافة قصيرة وبهدوء تحدث يومياً في الملاعب ويمررها الحكام لأنها غير مؤثرة في التاخير..
 * هناك حكام كبار يقومون بالدور التربوي حتى مع كبار اللاعبين فتجدهم يعملون على فض أي مشاحنة بين لاعبين فيأمر الحكم اللاعبين بالوقوف أمامه وانذارهما شفهياً ويطلب منهما التصافي.. أما الحكم صاحب الدم البقري والذي ينظر لجميع اللاعبين كأنهم مجرمين تجده (يلبد) أمام أي مشاحنة مترصداً اللاعبين المتشاحنين ثم طردهما معاً مما يقود المباراة للتوتر وقد تفلت من سيطرته.. أو يتعرض للاعتداء إذا أكثر من حالات الطرد تجاه فريق بعينه ثم احتسب ضده ركلة جزاء..
 * بعد طرد الحكم المتحجر القلب للاعب الناشيء عبدالكريم أكمل المريخ المباراة ناقصاً كما أن المطرود كان بديلا للاعب الجزولي تحت 20 وبالتالي لم يكن في مقدور المريخ اخراج لاعب كبير وادخال لاعب سني آخر ليعوض خروج المطرود..
 * ولنفرض إن المريخ اعتبر مهزوماً لأنه أكمل المباراة ناقصاً من دون لاعب تحت 20 أفلا يمكن أن يتربص الحكام بالفرق ويتعمدون طرد اللاعب السني حتى يفشل فريقه في تعويضه ويعتبر مهزوما؟!
 * وأفلا يمكن لأي عنقالة وبلطجية في فريق استهداف لاعب الخصم تحت سن 20 لاصابته وكذلك تعمد إصابة بديله إن وجد أو استفزازه وجره للطرد ليصبح فريقه بدون بديل كي يخسر النقاط؟!
 * بالنسبة للأجانب أعتقد إن اللائحة أشارت إلى اشراك ثلاثة داخل الملعب بمعنى إذا أراد الفريق ادخال لاعب أجنبي آخر فعليه اخراج أحد الثلاثة الأجانب ليظل العدد داخل الملعب ثلاثة أجانب.. الجقلبة والعنطزة في شنو يا حاقدين؟!
 * اقسم بالله العظيم إذا كنت مسئولاً في المريخ وتمت إدانة الفريق واعتباره مهزوَما لعدم اشراك لاعب تحت 20 بعد طرد عبدالكريم لأعلنت سحب الفريق من كافة منافسات الاتحاد وبلا رجعة..
 * الحديث واللغط الكثير الذي دار أمس حول حكاية عبدالكريم واحتمال خسارة النقاط لا اعتبره جهلا وعبطاً فحسب بل قلة أدب في المفاهيم!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
عالم الرياضة الإذاعي التخلّي عن (المهنية) نكاية في (المجلس)




â–،  كنت حتى وقت قريب أعتبر برنامج عالم الرياضي الإذاعي أحد أهم المصادر الخبرية للإستيثاق عن معلومة رياضية محددة بل أذكر أنني في العام (2013) تحديداً وبتسجيل برنامج عالم الرياضة بصفة يومية أنشأت قاعدة بيانات لبطولتين بكامل تفاصيلهما.

â–،  في العام 2013 كنت أرصد نتائج دوري الدرجة الأولى بولاية الخرطوم والدوري الرديف من على البعد بتدوين النتائج ومحرزي الأهداف بصفة يومية معتمداً بنسبة 80% على أخبار برنامج عالم الرياضة الإذاعي الذي أقوم بتسجيله بصفة (يومية) منذ أن غادرت البلاد خاطباً ود الإغتراب.

â–،  حتى دوري الشباب في أحد الأعوام كنت أقوم برصد نتائجه ووضع جداول ترتيبه من المصدر (عالم الرياضة) إلا أن التقرير الذي ورد بالأمس عن مباراة المريخ وهلال الساحل يؤكّد أن كل جميل في السودان في طريقه للإندثار والزوال.

â–،  تقرير إعتمد على معلومات مغلوطة روّج لها بعض الجهلة في وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي وإعتمد عليها البرنامج التاريخي لتقديم مادة مضللة للجماهير الحمراء.

â–،  إنتقاد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لا تعني بأي حال من الأحوال التخلّي عن (المهنية) والإنقياد وراء خطرفات بعض الذين روجوا لعدم إلمام المريخ بلائحة الممتاز وكنا نتمنى أن يتبرّع لنا المذيع (معتز الهادي) الذي أذاع التقرير الفطير أن يسأل كاتب التقرير عن المواد التي خالفها المريخ خلال مباراة الهلال الساحل.

â–،  لائحة الممتاز المكونة من (22 صفحـــة) لم تشر لا من قريب أو من بعيد عن عدد اللاعبين الأجانب الذين يسمح لهم بالمشاركة في المباراة ولكن دون شك ووفقاً للقرار الصادر من قبل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بزيادة عدد اللاعبين الأجانب إلى (خمسة لاعبين) مع عدم إشراك أكثر من (ثلاثة) لاعبين خلال المباراة هو التعميم المعني بحالة اللاعبين الأجانب.

â–،  والإشراك المذكور يفسّر (بالإشراك الفعلي) أي أن لا يتجاوز عدد اللاعبين داخل المستطيل الأخضر فعلياً (ثلاثة أجانب) بصرف النظر عن عدد اللاعبين المقيدين بكشوفات النادي.

â–،  ما روّج له البرنامج الإذاعي (العتيق) للأسف الشديد ما هى إلا أكاذيب وشائعات لأجل النيل من مجلس إدارة المريخ وبصمه بالتقصير والجهل باللوائح مع العلم أن ما ورد بتقرير عالم الرياضة بالأمس ما هو إلا الجهل بعينه.

â–،  والدليل أنهم بحثوا عن ذريعة أخرى لإفقاد المريخ نقاط المباراة بعد أن تخلوا عن مهنيتهم المعتادة وحججهم القوية وهم يذكرون في تقريرهم الضعيف بأن إقصاء عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن بالبطاقة الحمراء (مخالفة) أخرى تستوجب معاقبة المريخ على عدم إكماله للمباراة بوجود لاعب تحت عشرين عاماً.

â–،  أشرك المريخ خلال مباراة هلال الساحل لاعباً تحن (20 عاماً) وهو اللاعب (الجزولي نوح) وقام بإستبداله بلاعب آخر تحت عشرين عام وهو (عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن) في آخر عشرة دقائق من المباراة.

â–،  ما لا يعلمه معدّو برنامج عالم الرياضة وكاتب التقرير المذكور بأن لائحة الممتاز منحت الأندية إجراء (خمس) تغييرات خلال (ثلاث) فترات توقف.

â–،  أجرى المريخ (أربع) تغييرات خلال (ثلاث) فترات توقف فكيف سيقوم بإشراك لاعب تحت (عشرين عاماً) بعد إقصاء عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن بالبطاقة الحمراء عقب إستنفاذه لفترات التوقف لإجراء تغييراته.

â–،  هل يعلم معدّي برنامج عالم الرياضة الإذاعي بلائحة الممتاز (2020-2021)؟ هل كلفوا أنفسهم عناء الإطّلاع على المادة (9) تنظيم المباريات الفقرة (17) أم أن الأمر لا يخرج من إطار (الإنتقاد والسلام).

â–،  فبدلاً من مهاجمة مجلس المريخ ووصفه بالجهل هاجموا شداد الذي سن القانون المذكور وألزم به الأندية التي ظلّت تعاني من تبعات القرار المذكور بسبب عيوبه الكثيرة التي اتّسم بها.

â–،  حشر شداد مادة واحدة في آخر صفحة بلائحة الممتاز بإلزام الأندية بإشراك لاعبين من فئة تحت (23) وآخر تحت (20) طيلة زمن المباراة ولم يفصّل اللائحة المذكورة حتى تواكب أية مستجدات وأحداث خارجة عن الإرادة.

â–،  من المؤسف أن يسقط البرنامج المذكور في فخ الشائعات ويوزّع جهله على الملأ ويؤكّد أن من يعدّون فقراته لا يكلفون أنفسهم حتى عناء الإطّلاع أو الإجتهاد للإستيثاق عن معلومة محددة.

â–، ننتقد مجلس المريخ بشدة (وسنظل) ولكننا لن نمارس دور تأجيج النيران وإثارة الفتنة ودمغه بالتفريط في نقاط المباراة بسبب إنسياق عدد من الجهلة وراء (بوست) على منصة الفيس بوك.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: حاجة محبطة بشكل.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زمن اضافي



نصرالدين الفاضلابي 
التهديدات لن تمنع كشف التجاوزات
*نشر ادم سوداكال بيان ملأ به كل وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي مؤكدا من خلاله تقديم شكوى رسمية للجهات العدلية متهما صحيفة (الأحمر الوهاج) بتجاوزت الخطوط الحمراء في حقه ونشرها مقالات تخصم من رصيده (كرجل اعمال)، وتستهدف مجلسه بتوزيع اكاذيب غير صحيحة وفق ماجاء في بيانه.
*وبالطبع من حق اي انسان ان يلجأ للقضاء اذا شعر بالظلم، وممارسة الحق القانوني سلوك انساني رفيع، ومن حق المشكو ضده ايضا ان يجهز دفوعاته التي تؤكد صدق حديثه وطرحه، والا فانه سيتعرض لعقوبات تصل الى الغرامة والسجن ومن هنا تبدأ مباراة القانون بيننا كصحيفة وبين رئيس المريخ فاقد الشرعية والعطاء ادم عبد الله مكي خشم الموس الشهير بادم سوداكال. 
*الطرح والنشر الذي اغضب خشم الموس جاء في صحيفة يومية عليها التزامات قانونية ومهنية وادبية اذا حادت عنها تكون مصداقيتها على المحك وبالتالي تفقد القاريء والمتابع لها واي صحيفة تفقد مصداقيتها ستفقد تلقائيا القراء، وليس هناك قاريء يمكن ان يشتري صحيفة مشكوك في اخبارها واطروحاتها، ولايوجد مطلع يمكن ان يضيع وقته وماله في الاطلاع على صحيفة تنشر الاكاذيب وتستهدف خلق الله بدون ادلة وبراهين.
*ماحدث باختصار شديد يتلخص في الاتي : الصحيفة نشرت مقالا تطرقت فيه الى استلام رئيس النادي ادم سوداكال على اموال الراعي معالي المستشار احمد طه التازي بعد اتفاق بصرفها في قنوات تم تحديدها قبل ارسال الأموال وهي اعادة قيد المفكوكين من نجوم الفرقة الحمراء وتم تحديد مبلغ كل لاعب من الخماسي الذي قرر المريخ اعادة قيدهم قبل انتهاء عقوداتهم في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة بنظام تمديدها، ولكن رئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال احتفظ بتلك الأموال ورفض صرفها، وهذه حقائق لا تقبل التشكيك ولن يجدي معها التهديد.
*مانشرته الصحيفة سيتم اثباته في المحكمة بكل سهولة وعلى السيد رئيس المريخ فاقد الشرعية والعطاء ان يأتي بفواتير صرف تلك الأموال في الاغراض التي ارسلت من اجلها، والا فان المحكمة ستكون فرصة لكشف المزيد من التجاوزات وربما كانت مدخلا لتحرير المريخ من هذا الكابوس بادانة تاريخية ومشهودة باذن الله.
*ونشرت الصحيفة ايضا مقالا تحدث عن القضايا التي تلاحق رئيس المريخ فاقد الشرعية والعطاء من قبل دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وبعض الخليجيين وان تلك القضايا تعيق عمل ادم كرئيس لنادي جماهيري بحجم وقدرات وامكانات وشعبية المريخ العظيم، انزواء ادم وخوفه من مصير رجل اعمال سوداني شهير بسبب تلك القضايا خصمت من رصيده كرئيس لنادي المريخ، وهذه ايضا حقائق مثبتة في اضابير الشرطة السودانية والقضاء، ولاتحتاج منا لكبير عناء.
*اما قضية اللاعب سيف الدمازين فهي محزنة ومؤسفة وتكشف الطريقة الاجرامية وعقلية النصب والاحتيال التي يدار بها المريخ حاليا، وهذه القضية تحديدا فيها تفاصيل غريبة وعجيبة ودخيلة على مجتمع المريخ، ونتمنى ان ترفع للقضاء حتى نكشف بالمستندات والحقائق الدامغة تلك التجاوزات الخطيرة.
اضافة اخيرة :
من زمان نحن منتظرين المحاكم ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• ريمونتادا درامية تصعد ببرشلونة إلى نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا على حساب إشبيلية
• تعادل ممل بين مانشستر يونايتد وكريستال بالاس.. وبيرنلي يتعادل مع ليستر
• شيفيلد يونايتد يتغلب على أستون فيلا بهدف في الدوري الانجليزي
• ميلان يعود لنزيف النقاط أمام أودينيزي.. وساسولو يحبط نابولي بتعادل قاتل
• ليون ينتزع صدارة الدوري الفرنسي بفوز على رين.. وباريس يتجاوز بوردو
• براجا يُجرد بورتو من لقب كأس البرتغال بفوز عليه بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين
• أياكس يضرب هيرنفين بثلاثية ويصعد لنهائي كأس هولندا ليواجه مع فيتيسه 
• السد يكتسح الغرافة بخماسية.. والعربي يكتسح السيلية برباعية في كأس الأمير
• الإفريقي يتعادل مع الرجيش.. والأولمبي الباجي يعمق جراح القيروان
• النجم الساحلي يخطف تعادلا قاتلا من نجم المتلوي في الدوري التونسي
• رسميًا.. يوفنتوس يضم الأمريكي ماكيني بشكل نهائي من شالكه الألماني
• ريال مدريد مهدد بخسارة بنزيما في مباراة أتلتيكو مدريد بسبب الإصابة
• بايرن ميونخ يؤجل اجتماعه مجددًا بسبب جائحة فيروس كورونا المستجد
• رسمياً.. تحديد يوم 17 مارس الجاري موعداً لموقعة يوفنتوس ونابولي
• دي ليخت يخضع لاختبارات طبية، والتي استبعدت وجود إي إصابة عضلية
• إنتر ميلان يُغري الإيطالي نيكولو باريلا لتجديد عقده حتى عام 2026
• الشرطة الكتالونية تعثر على قائمة بارتوميو السوداء
• توخيل مدرب تشيلسي: أنفيلد كان حلما.. ولم ندرس حالة ليفربول
• فينجر: هناك تشابهات بين بيليه ومبابي .. كونتي: بدأت أرى سانشيز القديم
• كلوب يدعو لعدم سفر لاعبي البريميرليج في التوقف الدولي
• جوارديولا: برشلونة أفضل نادٍ بالعالم.. وسيعود في وقت قصير
• الأهلي يعلن جاهزية الشناوي لمواجهة فيتا كلوب ويوقف إيقاف كهربا شهرًا ‎
• نافاس: أتلقى تقديرا أكبر في باريس سان جيرمان عن ريال مدريد
• موراتا: فقدت الشعور بالقوة .. مورينيو: الصبر سبب تألق بيل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الهلال الساحل (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) إيفرتون 20:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-5)


* فولهام (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 20:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


* ليفربول (-- : --) تشيلسي 22:15  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* بارما (-- : --) انتر ميلان 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* التعاون (-- : --) الباطن 17:45  KSA 6  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_اسبانيا  نصف النهائي


* ليفانتي (-- : --) اتلتيك بيلباو 22:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (1-1)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الشرطة القضارف (0 : 0) حي العرب بورتسودان
* الخرطوم الوطني  (1 : 1) الاهلي مروي
* الاهلي شندي (1 : 0) الامل عطبرة
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (28) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (25) الخرطوم (23) الامل (21) الأهلي مروي (21)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_اسبانيا  نصف النهائي


* برشلونة (3 : 0) اشبيلية
#ملحوظة : برشلونة يتأهل لمباراة النهائية

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* بيرنلي (1 : 1) ليستر سيتي
* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 0) أستون فيلا
* كريستال بالاس (0 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (65) مانشستر يونايتد (51) ليستر سيتي (50) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (44)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ساسولو (3 : 3) نابولي
* جنوى (1 : 1) سامبدوريا
* بينفينتو (0 : 3) هيلاس فيرونا
* فيورنتينا (1 : 2) روما
* أتلانتا (5 : 1) كروتوني
* ميلان (1 : 1) أودينيزي
* كالياري (1 : 0) بولونيا

‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (56) ميلان (53) أتلانتا (49) يوفنتوس (49) روما (47)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* ستاد بريست (3 : 1) ديجون
* ليون (1 : 0) رين
* ميتز (0 : 1) أنجيه
* نيس (2 : 1) نيم أولمبيك
* سانت إيتيان (2 : 3) لانس
* بوردو (0 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان
* ليل (2 : 0) مارسيليا
* مونبلييه (1 : 1) لوريان
* نانت (1 : 2) ستاد ريمس
* ستراسبورج (1 : 0) موناكو
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (62) سان جيرمان (60) ليون (59) موناكو (55) لانس (44) 

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مروي يعطل الخرطوم.. وشندي يعود لسكة الانتصارات


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




أهلي مروي

تعادل أهلي مروي أمام نظيره الخرطوم الوطني، بنتيجة (1-1)، الأربعاء، ضمن الأسبوع 14 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

تقدم محمد حامد "حمو" للخرطوم الوطني في الدقيقة (67)، وأدرك أحمد سعيد ود أبوك التعادل لأهلي مروي في الدقيقة (68).

التعادل رفع رصيد الخرطوم الوطني إلى 23 نقطة، بينما رفع أهلي مروي رصيده إلى 21 نقطة متساويا مع الأمل عطبرة في النقاط.

(أهلي شندي × الأمل عطبرة)

وعلى ستاد حليم/شداد، تغلب أهلي شندي على الأمل عطبرة، بنتيجة (1-0).

وأعاد المهاجم الدولي ولاء الدين موسى فريقه لسكة الانتصارات بتسجيله هدف المباراة الوحيد في شباك الأمل عطبرة.

ورفع أهلي شندي رصيده إلى 18 نقطة ليحتل المركز السابع، بينما تجمد رصيد الأمل عطبرة عند 21 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل أبيض بين حي العرب والشرطة القضارف


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




حي العرب

تعادل  حي العرب بورتسودان مع الشرطة القضارف، دون أهداف، الأربعاء، على  ستاد حليم شداد، في الجولة 14 من عمر الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وارتفع رصيد حي العرب إلى 20 نقطة في المركز السادس، مقابل 14 نقطة في جعبة الشرطة.

وواصل توتي، مفاجآته بالفوز 1-0 على الهلال الأبيض.

هدف الفوز سجله إبراهيم كوللينا من ركلة حرة، ليرفع توتي رصيده إلى 17 نقطة في المركز السابع.

وتجمد رصيد الهلال الأبيض عند 16 نقطة في المركز التاسع.

وتعادل الأهلي الخرطوم مع الهلال كادقلي بنتيجة 1-1.

تقدم الهلال كادقلي عن طريق عبد الله أوهاج، وأدرك عثمان ميسي، التعادل للأهلي الخرطوم.

وارتفع رصيد الهلال كادقلي عند 10 نقاط، مقابل 14 نقطة للأهلي الخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هــلال "الساحل" يلتقي حـيّ "الوادي" عصراً بالخرطوم

  تتواصل مباريات الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين مساء اليوم  الخميس، حيث يلتقي "هلال الساحل- بورتسودان"  و"حي الوداي - نيالا" عند  الساعة (3:45)م على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" في جولة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الثاني  عشر.

 ويبحث "الساحلي" عن تحسين نتائجه في المنافسة وتجاوز نزيف النقاط قبل ختام  مجريات النصف الأول من الموسم، ويملك الفريق في رصيده "17" نقطة، وكان قد  خسر نتيجة الجولة السابقة أمام "المريخ" بهدفين مقابل هدف.

 ويطمح "طوفان برلي" في العودة إلى طريق الإنتصارات بعد تعادله أمام  المتصدر "الهلال" في الجولة الماضية بهدفٍ لمثله، ويملك الفريق في رصيده  "19" نقطة بجدول الترتيب العام.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك



بابكر سلك
بين الراعي والرعية 

*كلامات محبطة ومخجلة نسمع بها 
*أتمنى أن تكون غير صحيحة 
*قالوا الرعية 
*رعية الحركة الوطنية قررت أن تطير كيس المدرب زوران 
*وأن تستعين بالمصري حماده صدقي 
*لحدي هنا الكلام عادي 
*من حق الرعية أن تطير كيس مدرب وتأتي بالبديل 
*لكن الما عادي في الكلام 
*ما سمعناه عن أن الراعي آل شيخ رفض قرار الرعية 
*رعية الحركة الوطنية 
*رفض حمادة 
*أو 
*تمسك بزوران 
*تدخل الراعي في قرار الرعية واضح 
*وإن صح هذا الكلام 
*يبقي الرعية ما من حقها استنكار قرار الراعي 
*لأنه الراعي 
*والراعي واعي 
*أيها الناس 
*تدخلات الراعي في قرارات الرعية الوطنية 
*ستتبعها تدخلات من الراعي التازي أقصد التاني في رعية الشعب 
*ومن يهن يسهل الهوان عليه 
*أيها الناس 
*طالما وضعنا أنفسنا في خانة الرعية 
*حقو نطالب الرعاة بتحسين وضع مراعينا 
*أقصد ملاعبنا 
*والسعية سمحة 
*الآن فقط عرفت ليه البعض منا لا يريد الفكاك من جابوا لينا وسووا لينا 
*قلتها وأقولها للمرة الألف 
*طالما نبحث عن من يستطيع الصرف علي أنديتنا 
*طالما بنرحب باي راعي يرعانا ويرعي بينا 
*يبقى لسسه البلد دي ما فيها نادي كبير 
*كبير كيف ويبحث عن راعي؟؟؟
*المهم 
*تستطيع الفيفا أن تمدد للاتحادات الوطنية 
*وتستطيع أن تمدد لمجالس الأندية الداخلة في عائلتها 
*وتعشق الفيفا الديمقراطية وسيادة الجمعية العمومية والاعتماد علي الذات 
*لذا تتمسك بأن يسلم الرئيس المنتخب رئيس منتخب 
*وقع ليكم
*المهم 
*القمة لما فقدت الجمهور 
*انكشف أمرها 
*أجانب لاعبين وأجانب مدربين 
*تسجيلات مليارية خمفشارية 
*معسكرات باهظة 
*كل ذلك الزخم ينهار أمام فريق يعسكر في بيت وياكل مرة واحدة في الأسبوع بيض 
*تتذكروا لما قلت ليكم كل اللاعبين في البلد دي مستواهم واااحد 
*والمحظوظ فقط من تختاره أندية القمة 
*إلا من رحم ربي زي التش أعاده الله للملاعب سالماً 
*أيها الناس 
*الخوف بعد نهاية المجموعات دي نطلق على القمة الرمة 
*الرعية
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*حقيقة يا والينا 
*برنامج سلعتي والجمعيات التعاونية القامت لينا 
*رمى بحوالي ثلث المعاناة عن كاهل المواطنينا 
*مافي سلعتي للمواصلات يا والينا؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال من الهموم تلاتة سنين شفعنا ما زادوا..
  بالطريقة دي بننقرض 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مسيره مميزةوتاريخ حافل لمدرب الهلال الجديد مع الأنديه التي دربها
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تعرف على السيرة الذاتية لمدرب الهلال الجديد ريكاردو فورموسيني
الاسم ريكاردو فورموسينيو .. برتغالي الجنسية عمره 64 عاما حامل للرخصة الاوربية 
عمل مساعد مدرب لفريق توتنهام حتى 2020 ومساعد مدرب في مانشيستر يونايتد  حتى شهر 12-2020 ودرب الترجي التونسي 2006 و2009 ومدرب نادي الخليج السعودي  وسنتا كارا البرتغالي 2008 ومدرب فارنيس البرتغالي 2003 ونادي سيكربال  البرتغالي 2003 ونادي اسبينو البرتغالي 2002 وشالدة البرتغالي 2001 ومدرب  نادي مونتيمور البرتغالي 1998 ونادي كماتشا البرتغالي 1996 
ونادي اوليتانو البرتغالي 1993 ومدرب اولزنيزي 1990-1992
متخصص في الاتي
كشاف للاندية الاوربية
كشاف مادي ريال مدريد 
كشاف لنادي مانشيستر يونايتد
وكشاف لنادي بورتو البرتغالي
ومن البطولات التي حققها 
حقق بطولة الاتحاد الاوبي مع مانشيستر يونايتد 2016-2017
بطل دوري اوروبا مع بورتو 2003-2004
بطل السوبر الانجليزي مع مانشيستر يونايتد 2017 
بطل السوبر الاسباني مه الريال 2011-2012
وبطل الدوري البرتغالي مع بورتو 2003-2004

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المباراة القادمة .. 

                سيمبا التنزاني 

 السبت 6 فبراير، الساعة الثالثة عصراً

 ملعب استاد الهلال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             سيمبا التنزاني يصل الخرطوم استعداداً لمواجهة المريخ بالسبت                           
 



                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 











في الثانية من فجر اليوم حطت بعثة نادي  سيمبا التنزاني رحالها بمطار الخرطوم الدولي قادمة من أديس أبابا عبر  الخطوط الجوية الإثيوبية، بقائمة تضم 25 لاعباً.
بعثة النادي التنزاني كانت قد غادرت  موطنها ظهر أمس متجهة نحو أديس  أبابا و منها تحركت إلى الخرطوم التي وصلتها فجر اليوم و حلت بفندق السلام  روتانا. 

و السبت، يواجه المريخ سيمبا التنزاني ضمن منافسات الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا. 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ الطلاب التنزانين بجامعة افريقيا في استقبال نادي سيمبا بالخرطوم...


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#غوميز_مدرب_سيمبا_التنزاني


غادرت  المريخ لظروف يعلمها الجميع فريق الكرة كان رائعا ولكن إذا أنت مدرب كبير  لابد من العمل مع إدارة محترفة وتفهم ماذا تعمل والاقدار هي من جمعتني  بسوداكال

 سيف تيري هو مفتاح اللعب وأمير كمال لاعب مميز داخل وخارج الملعب انا احبه جدا

**، المباراة صعبة واعرف المريخ جيدا لا أعتقد أنه سيخسر مره ثالثه







*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*(غادرت المريخ لظروف يعلمها الجميع فريق الكرة كان رائعا ولكن إذا أنت مدرب كبير لابد من العمل مع إدارة محترفة وتفهم ماذا تعمل والاقدار هي من جمعتني بسوداكال)

يا جماعة سوداكال ده ما بخجل ؟
اي واحد اتعامل معاه يهرب منو ويقول عليه نفس الكلام . .
راجل سيئ بالاجماع . .
*

----------

